# NVidiaProfileInspector 3.1.2.5 "DeadManWalking " fork



## StefanM (Feb 10, 2018)

> NVidiaProfileInspectorDmW is a Fork from Orbmu2k/nvidiaProfileInspector for full optimization that increase hashrate on NVidia graphic cards.
> 
> This branch is 60 commits ahead of Orbmu2k:master.
> 
> ...



I'm just quoting, find out by yourself if it actually works.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 10, 2018)

StefanM said:


> I'm just quoting, find out by yourself if it actually works.



Been doing this for a while on my miners.  Does boost hashrate in cuda mining apps.


----------



## infrared (Feb 10, 2018)

no wai, I wonder if that would help with folding@home as well as mining. @thebluebumblebee @Norton who do we have on the folding team that folds using windows? Would be cool to see if it boosts ppd.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 10, 2018)

infrared said:


> no wai, I wonder if that would help with folding@home as well as mining. @thebluebumblebee @Norton who do we have on the folding team that folds using windows? Would be cool to see if it boosts ppd.



If it uses CUDA it should.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Feb 11, 2018)

There's a test you can perform on your VRAM bandwidth 'before' and 'after' forcing 'CUDA P2 state' to off.

I ran it. And the bandwidth _*did  *_increase.

Why - I've no idea. As memory clock, core clock, voltage and power never actually moved at all.

Only theory is it somehow also alters memory block size in MB?_ (Maybe certain block sizes are more efficient on certain algorithms)._


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 11, 2018)

Nicholas Peyton said:


> There's a test you can perform on your VRAM bandwidth 'before' and 'after' forcing 'CUDA P2 state'.
> 
> I ran it. And the bandwidth _*did  *_increase.
> 
> ...



Memory clock does go up. That how it works. By default my 1080 ti goes to 5000mhz mem with cuda apps, with the change it goes to 5500 mhz. Before with cuda apps I could throw my memory slider to max and still have head room. With this tweak I can find the actual top speed the mem will work at with cuda. I did have to restart the app and my afterburner overclock to see the change actualized though.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Feb 11, 2018)

just grabbed this and ran it. had to readjust my evga 1070ti ftw2 memory clock down as it tossed an error and dstm died on initialization. was at +700, reset it to +500. ill tweak it a bit as time goes on.

all my other nvidia clocks are fine with this.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2018)

infrared said:


> no wai, I wonder if that would help with folding@home as well as mining. @thebluebumblebee @Norton who do we have on the folding team that folds using windows? Would be cool to see if it boosts ppd.


Maybe @NastyHabits ?


----------



## StefanM (Feb 12, 2018)

infrared said:


> I wonder if that would help with folding@home as well as mining.



Meanwhile i became curious and tested some samples from the CUDA SDK.
I got an average performance increase of about 5% with a GTX 1060 6GB mobile.

I think you will have less improvements in "real-world applications".


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 12, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe @NastyHabits ?


@thebluebumblebee  Downloaded.  I will check it out.

I've made the change on both my GTX 970 and GTX 1070.  

I don't notice any change on the GTX 970 except for a 2% increase in GPU usage.  PPD is roughly the same.

I haven't restarted the PC with the 1070.  (I control it remotely, and sometimes it doesn't behave nicely on restart. I don't want to deal with it right now).


----------

